# Siempre hago lo que se me da la gana



## FelipeS

Hola a todos. Estoy teniendo un problema con esta frase:
_*Siempre hago lo que se me da la gana. - (I always do what I want.)*_
Pensaba que "Siempre hago lo que me da la gana" era correcta. ¿Porque hay un "se" y a que refiere?

Hi everyone. I'm having a problem with this sentence:
_*Siempre hago lo que se me da la gana. - (I always do what I want.)*_
I thought that "Siempre hago lo que me da la gana" was correct. Why is there a "se" and what does the se refer to?

Muchas gracias,
Felipe


----------



## User With No Name

FelipeS said:


> I thought that "Siempre hago lo que me da la gana" was correct. Why is there a "se" and what does the se refer to?


I will be curious to see the replies from native Spanish speakers, because I think you're right.


----------



## FelipeS

Un poco más: Aprendí español en Mexico, pero ahora estoy estudiando el español de España. ¿Es posible que esta sea una diferencia?
A bit more: I learned Spanish in Mexico, but I'm now studying Spanish of Spain. Is it possible that this is a difference?


----------



## gengo

It seems to be a set phrase that has the same meaning as the one without the se.

*dársele la gana (a alguien). *loc.
col. Darle la gana – Venirle en ‘’.
Col. _“No rechiste […], nosotros le damos o no le damos, según se nos dé la gana.” _Rosero, _Los ejércitos_ 388/1966.


----------



## sinho4

gengo said:


> It seems to be a set phrase that has the same meaning as the one without the se.
> 
> *dársele la gana (a alguien). *loc.
> col. Darle la gana – Venirle en ‘’.
> Col. _“No rechiste […], nosotros le damos o no le damos, según se nos dé la gana.” _Rosero, _Los ejércitos_ 388/1966.


Pues nunca había oído esa expresión, siempre la había usado sin el _se_. ¿No dice nada la definición que encontraste sobre los lugares o países en los que se usa de esa forma?


----------



## gengo

sinho4 said:


> ¿No dice nada la definición que encontraste sobre los lugares o países en los que se usa de esa forma?



Yes, the "Col." in what I pasted in means Colombia.  It is from the Diccionario de variantes del español.


----------



## sinho4

Ah, vale, vale.


----------



## neal41

Según una búsqueda en Google 'lo que me dé la gana' (798M) es algo más común que 'lo que se me dé la gana' (547M), pero hay bastante más ejemplos de aquél que de éste.  Nunca he entendido plenamente cómo interpretar el número de resultados.


----------



## gengo

neal41 said:


> Según una búsqueda en Google 'lo que me dé la gana' (798M) es algo más común que 'lo que se me dé la gana' (547M), pero hay bastante más ejemplos de aquél que de éste.  Nunca he entendido plenamente cómo interpretar el número de resultados.



Never trust Google's hit counts.  

My search gives greatly different results from yours.
"lo que me dé la gana":  198,000 (actually only 140)
"lo que se me dé la gana":  74,500 (a measly 77)

You have to go to the very last hit to see the actual count, although I still wouldn't put much faith in that number.


----------



## Rocko!

neal41 said:


> Según una búsqueda en Google 'lo que me dé la gana' (798M) es algo más común que 'lo que se me dé la gana' (547M), pero hay bastante más ejemplos de aquél que de éste.  Nunca he entendido plenamente cómo interpretar el número de resultados.


También podrías intentar con el indicativo: "lo que se me *da *la gana".

Por aquí es normal con el "se", y con varias personas: lo que *se te* dé/da la gana; lo que *se le* dé/da la gana; lo que se nos.../se les...
También la otra me es completamente normal aunque no sea mi primera opción: yo voy a hacer lo que *me dé* la gana.

Pero son lo conocedores de la gramática los que podrían decirnos qué función tiene ese "se".


----------



## User With No Name

Rocko! said:


> Por aquí es normal con el "se", y con varias personas: lo que *se te* dé/da la gana; lo que *se le* dé/da la gana; lo que se nos.../se les...
> También la otra me es completamente normal aunque no sea mi primera opción: yo voy a hacer lo que *me dé* la gana.


Guau.  (Por decirlo así, dado tu nuevo avatar....) 

Eso me sorprende un poco. Yo estaba seguro de que normalmente se decía sin el "se" en México. (Y, por otra parte, muchas veces en plural: me dieron ganas de....)

Tendré que escuchar con más cuidado.


----------



## Rocko!

User With No Name said:


> Eso me sorprende un poco. Yo estaba seguro de que normalmente se decía sin el "se" en México


Bueno, en todo México no sé cómo sea la cosa  En este caso solo mencioné lo que se dice en mi vecindario. Podría ser que en realidad es como tú dices, ya que en el norte de México hablan diferente de como se habla en mi zona.
Saludos, User.


----------



## gengo

User With No Name said:


> (Y, por otra parte, muchas veces en plural: me dieron ganas de....)



Note that the verb dar agrees in number with the agent, not with ganas.

Escuchar esa historia me *da* ganas de llorar.


----------



## overdrive1979

FelipeS said:


> Hola a todos. Estoy teniendo un problema con esta frase:
> _*Siempre hago lo que se me da la gana. - (I always do what I want.)*_
> Pensaba que "Siempre hago lo que me da la gana" era correcta. ¿Porque hay un "se" y a que refiere?
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm having a problem with this sentence:
> _*Siempre hago lo que se me da la gana. - (I always do what I want.)*_
> I thought that "Siempre hago lo que me da la gana" was correct. Why is there a "se" and what does the se refer to?
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Felipe



En el español de España siempre se dice "lo que me da la gana". De hecho, creo que nunca he escuchado esa frase con un "se".
'Lo que se me da la gana" is commonly used here in Spain. In fact, I think I've never heard such sentence with a 'se'.


----------



## User With No Name

gengo said:


> Note that the verb dar agrees in number with the agent, not with ganas.
> 
> Escuchar esa historia me *da* ganas de llorar.


Well, my confusion level is running high lately, but I actually think that in impersonal constructions, it typically does agree with "ganas." "De repente me dieron ganas de tomarme una cerveza." The "urges" "hit" me, as it were.

EDIT: Upon further consideration, while I think I'm probably right about this specific point, it may or may not be very directly related to the sentence the original poster was asking about. So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rocko!

Variantes hay incluso del tipo "se me ha dado la gana".
Si al final resulta que la forma sin "es" es más usada, pues no pasa nada; esa sería la recomendada para los estudiantes del idioma.


----------



## Rocko!

La RAE tiene pleno conocimiento del uso americano y no lo censura (aunque tampoco lo promueve), no solo porque la estructura con "se" cuenta con centenares de ejemplos (si no es que miles) contenidos en libros de editoriales tradicionales, sino también porque la estructura con "se" ha sido acuñada desde siglos atrás.
 Y es que esta estructura ha sido empleada por reconocidos argentinos como Julio Cortázar, en _Rayuela,_ y Eduardo Mallea (miembro de la Academia Argentina de Letras), en _Simbad; _la mexicana ganadora del Premio Miguel de Cervantes, Elena Poniatowska, en _Tinísima_; y ha estado incluso presente en obras escritas en castellano peninsular en traducciones de Kafka de épocas pasadas.
Yo, personalmente, tal como dije en mi anterior intervención, si la forma sin "se" es de uso mayoritario, pues esa recomiendo, pero no hago de menos en el continente americano la forma con "se", y en cuanto a España, tomo como bueno los comentarios aquí hechos de que agregar el "se" no se hace en España, y que sería allí, en España, no en América, una variante propia de personas poco educadas.

La RAE ha expresado:



> RAE @RAEinforma Feb 20 #RAEconsultas.
> *Ambas*. Aunque en el español general se usa la locución «darle (a alguien) la gana» (v. el § 41.7g de la «NGLE»: RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA),* en zonas como México o Argentina se emplea también «dársele la gana»*, uso que recogen algunos diccionarios.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

FelipeS said:


> Un poco más: Aprendí español en Mexico, pero ahora estoy estudiando el español de España. ¿Es posible que esta sea una diferencia?


Yes, that's it. In Spain we don't use this expression with "se".


----------



## FelipeS

¡Guauu! Esto es increíble, y gracias a todos por responder a mi pregunta. Aprender español es difícil a veces, especialmente cuando hay diferencias gramaticales entre países, e incluso regiones dentro de países. Agradezco profundamente su ayuda en esto. Adoptaré la versión castellana debido a mis planes de pasar más tiempo en Madrid.

Wow! This is amazing. Thank all of you for answering my question. Learning Spanish is hard sometimes, especially when there are gramatical differences between countries - and even regions within countries. I deeply appreciate your help in this. I'll be adopting the the Castilian version because I hope to be spending much more time in Madrid.  

-- Felipe


----------



## Sibutlasi

_*Siempre hago lo que *se* me da la gana_ seems a bizarre analogical generalization of the 'pronominal verb' pattern illustrated by _Siempre hago lo que *se me antoja *_to the non-pronominal verb _dar_ that appears in the traditional idiom _dar a x la gana_ (_de y). _If we compare _lo que se me antoja_ with _lo que me da la gana_, in both cases _lo que_ plays the role of subject, but whereas the former contains a 'pure pronominal verb' _antojarse_ that requires a _se_ associated with its non-active subject and *obligatorily* selects an indirect object clitic (optionally expanded by an ordinary _a_ + [NP [+animate]] indirect object, cf. _Se *me/te/le/les*/*__ antojó comprar un coche nuevo/un helado_), the expression _dar a x la gana de y _does *not* contain a pronominal verb but just an *intransitive* (or, rather, an 'indirect' transitive) one that requires an 'active' subject (_la gana (de y)_) and an indirect object clitic _le/les_ (again, optionally expandable by the associated _a_+NP IO). In other words, syntactically speaking, _le dio la gana (de y)_ is exactly parallel to _le dio un infarto_.

Now, would we add a _se_ to _Le dio un infarto,_ as in *_*Se* le dio un infarto_? Note, just in case, that *_Se le dio un infarto_ is syntactically very different from _Se le dio un calmante_, where the _se_ *is* justified; in *_Se le dio un infarto_ or *_Se me da la gana_, it is *not*, and that is why the OP is puzzled by its unexpected appearance and finds no function or possible referent for it. Dear FelipeS, you are absolutely right.

The matter is far from trivial, because we are not talking about a minor, 'local' and, at the systemic level, innocuous lexical innovation. We are talking about a major change with consequences that affect the functioning of an important chunk of our grammatical system, because, if ?_*Se* le da la gana _is accepted, exactly parallel expressions like _**Se* le dio vergüenza_, _**Se* le salió un tumor cerebral_, _**Se* le duele la cabeza, **Se* le pica la cicatriz,_ and an incalculable number of others should also be, and the system would have to undergo a massive reorganization, and a perfectly otiose and dysfunctional one at that, because *nothing would thereby be gained:* *_Hace lo que *se* le da la gana_ *adds nothing* and *expresses nothing* that _Hace lo que le da la gana_ does not already express, and, by definition, more economically, since the _se_ is superfluous and 'less is more'.

The real issue, then, is not whether the expression is more or less generally used, whether the speakers that use it are educated or uneducated, or whether its use is tolerated by the RAE. The issue is whether a clearly *disruptive *and, what's more, *otiose* and *uneconomic* language change accepted by a minority of speakers should be allowed to proceed and perhaps extend making our grammatical system *worse* than it is at present. Whatever our politically correct RAE might say, any sensible linguist's answer must be 'No'. That sentence must be considered ungrammatical.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, if someone asks them about the original sentence, I suspect they would send a similar rejection ("mimics _antojar_, by mistake").


----------



## Chinairon

Sibutlasi said:


> In other words, syntactically speaking, _le dio la gana (de y)_ is exactly parallel to _le dio un infarto_.



Hello. Thanks for sharing this! You are right that side by side with "le dio un infarto", the expression makes no sense. But I was wondering if "Se me da la gana" is similar to "Se me ocurrió una idea" or "Se me perdió el libro"? 



Sibutlasi said:


> The real issue, then, is not whether the expression is more or less generally used, whether the speakers that use it are educated or uneducated, or whether its use is tolerated by the RAE. The issue is whether a clearly *disruptive *and, what's more, *otiose* and *uneconomic* language change accepted by a minority of speakers should be allowed to proceed and perhaps extend making our grammatical system *worse* than it is at present.



I know you are saying that the issue is not whether it is generally used but I'd still like to make the point that in some very populous parts of Latin America, it is much more used than "me da la gana". 

Also would you be able to clarify what you mean by "the issue is whether a clearly *disruptive *and, what's more, *otiose* and *uneconomic* language change accepted by a minority of speakers should be allowed to proceed and perhaps extend making our grammatical system *worse* than it is at present"? 
I was intrigued by whom you might  be referring to by "a minority of speakers"? (If you are referring to those who use and accept this expression, my guess is it would be either equal to or greater than those who use the expression without "se".) And who would or would not allow what? 

I'm new to the forum and I know online language can sound more aggressive than intended. So I make it clear that I'm not trying to pick a fight, just trying to learn/inquire. Thanks.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hello, Chinairon

To your first question the answer is 'no', _*Se me da la gana_ is *not* comparable to (the 'reflexive passive') _Se me ocurrió una idea_. All you have to do to convince yourself in this respect is try to omit _se_ in the latter: _*Me ocurrió una idea_ is ungrammatical; _Me dio la gana _is fine (cf. _Lo hice porque me dio la gana_).

Secondly, even if we accepted that the proportion of speakers that use _*Se me da la gana_ is comparable to those than do not, which I doubt, and even if we granted that their use thereof is not caused by interference with either indigenous languages or foreign European ones, which should be investigated, they would still be a minority in comparison with the number of speakers of Spanish (native and non-native) that now, as well as along the centuries, have invariably used just _me da la gana, _but, as I clearly said in my post, *that is not the real issue*, so let's leave that aside.

The real issue is that that apparently minor lexical addition to the uses of _dar (la gana)_ *introduces a new pattern* that it would be necessary to *forbid *for hundreds or thousands of parallel expressions (such as those I cited) which would automatically become *exceptions to the new rule*, and, of course, exceptions are undesirable. If, by introducing a new rule, you produce thousands of exceptions, that innovation is *destructive*, disrupts the earlier system, makes it *less regular, and, to that extent,* *more complicated to state and abide by *(in violation of linguistic Economy), and the resulting system is obviously *worse* than its predecessor. 

As to why that particular innovation is *in itself* 'otiose' and uneconomic, please re-read the last three lines of my third paragraph. It is all there.


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Oh, if someone asks them about the original sentence, I suspect they would send a similar rejection ("mimics _antojar_, by mistake").


No estoy del todo convencido de esto, pero definitivamente esta teoría adquiere mucho peso cuando vemos que en la _Gramática Descriptiva,_ de la RAE, se menciona (no estoy citando textualmente) que la forma original (sin el "se") podría estar más frecuentemente acompañada de un "de" (...la gana de...) que sin el "de", pero que no tienen la información suficiente para asegurarlo por ser "dar la gana" una expresión que a veces es considerada como vulgar y que por lo tanto su aparición por escrito es menor a la frecuencia real de uso. Desafortunadamente, son muy breves y no mencionan la forma con "se", pero el hecho de que los autores consideren que la mayoría de las veces es con un "de", podría llevar a pensar que sí, que la forma sin el "de" sería más cercana a "antojar" (antojar algo / antojar de algo), y la adición del "se" en frases con "antojar" es natural.
Respecto a que pudo haber influencia de las lenguas indígenas, yo creo que no, que sería simplemente que "darle la gana" es más idiomático que "dársele la gana", aunque pueda parecer esto una idea difícil de creer, y que algunas frases idiomáticas son más difíciles de mantener a largo plazo en nuevos territorios.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, sí, disculpen. Quise decir que si alguien les preguntaba en esa red social, no me sorprendería que fuera similar su respuesta. 

Mi español no es muy representativo, así que no puedo opinar sobre la extensión que tenga la original. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Oh, sí, disculpen. Quise decir que si alguien les preguntaba en esa red social, no me sorprendería que fuera similar su respuesta.


Sí, hubo una pregunta de un usuario en Twitter. Lamento no haber puesto imagen o links a Twitter, pero es que en días pasados me vi forzado a hacer un compromiso con la moderación en WR de que ya no pondría links ni subiría más imágenes en WR.
De todas maneras, revisé mucho y parece ser cierto que España está completamente libre de la estructura con "se".
Saludos, S.V. (estoy feliz de verte de nuevo).


----------



## franzjekill

Rocko! said:


> La RAE ha expresado:
> RAE @RAEinforma Feb 20 #RAEconsultas.
> *Ambas*. Aunque en el español general se usa la locución «darle (a alguien) la gana» (v. el § 41.7g de la «NGLE»: RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA),* en zonas como México o Argentina se emplea también «dársele la gana»*, uso que recogen algunos diccionarios.


En mi zona coexisten ambos usos. La variable sociocultural no interviene en absoluto. Otra locución con el verbo dar que también tienen esa característica en mi zona es_ dár(se)le a alguien por hacer algo_. Ejemplo: _" Desde que apareció el cuento de Walsh, en 1965, a la prensa se le dio por acumular conjeturas sobre el cadáver"._ (Tomas Eloy Martínez; Argentina).


----------



## Sibutlasi

Sibutlasi said:


> If we compare _lo que se me antoja_ with _lo que me da la gana_, *in both cases lo que plays the role of subject*, but whereas the former contains a 'pure pronominal verb' _antojarse_ that requires a _se_ associated with its non-active subject and *obligatorily* selects an indirect object clitic (optionally expanded by an ordinary _a_ + [NP [+animate]] indirect object, cf. _Se me/te/le/les/*__ antojó comprar un coche nuevo/un helado_), the expression _dar a x la gana de y _does not contain a pronominal verb but just an intransitive (or, rather, an 'indirect' transitive) one that requires *an 'active' subject (la gana (de y))* and an indirect object clitic _le/les_ (again, optionally expandable by the associated _a_+NP I.O.). In other words, syntactically speaking, _le dio la gana (de y)_ is exactly parallel to _le dio un infarto_.



I am sorry to have to intervene again in this already long thread, but I want to call attention to an inconsistency of mine that arises between the phrases in bold in the paragraph above. It does not really affect the gist of what is being discussed, but I find it necessary to point it out and explain why it occurred and how it can be avoided.

The inconsistency is that if _lo que_ is analysed as subject of *both* _se me antoja_ and _me da la gana_ (the only option available to grammars that limit their analysis to ‘surface structure’, rejecting phonetically invisible structure), _la gana (de y)_ *cannot be the (second) subject of *_me da_ as stated in the second emphasised fragment; it must be a *direct object*, _da_ must be *ditransitive*, and the whole clause must be analysed as Subject: _Lo que_ + Predicate: [I.O.: _me_ + [V: _da_ + [D.O.: _la gana_]]], syntactically parallel to e.g., _lo que me dio la razón._

As a consequence, in that context, _le dio la gana_ would *not* be parallel to _le dio un infarto_, but only to _lo que le dio un infarto..._ _(fue ver caer la Bolsa), _where _dio _must also be ditransitive, and my subsequent analysis would have to be revised.

In other words, in such surface-only grammars it is necessary to provide *two* different analyses of _me dio la gana_ and _me dio un infarto_ applicable or not depending on the context: a) in e.g., _Lo hice porque/cuando/... me dio la gana/un infarto, la gana/un infarto _must be *the subjects*,_ dio _is indirect-transitive, and _me_ is a dative clitic I.O.; but b) in _lo que me dio la gana/un infarto_, _lo que_ must be the subject, _dio_ is ditransitive, _me_ is the I.O., and _la gana/un infarto_ must be *direct objects*, which contradicts the a) analysis.

What, in such grammars, forces the b) analysis of _lo que_ as the subject of _lo que me da la gana_ and so gives rise to the inconsistency above is that _me dio la gana_ does *not* admit a D.O., cf. _[Lo que] me dio la gana **un helado*; _hence, unless_ lo que _is itself interpreted as the subject and _la gana_ as the D.O., _lo que_ *cannot have any other function* and the sentence should be ungrammatical. As it is not, we must posit the two different constructions a) and b), a duality that is at best suspicious.

The problem does not arise if we can assume that in _Hago lo que me da la gana_ there is an ellipted PP complement of _gana_ containing an infinitival clause, i.e., _de hacer. _Such an assumption is not implausible, because such PP [_de___] complements are *the only* possible *overt* complements the noun _gana_ admits (cf. _Me dio gana *de llorar/de hacer algo/de un refresco*_), but it is possible only in grammars that admit ‘deep’ as well as ‘surface structures’ (with 'displacement' and unpronounced constituents).

Of course, as soon as we assume that _gana_ actually stands for _gana *de hacer*_* x*, where the choice of a phonetically null _hacer_ is licensed by the antecedent _hago_, _lo que_ need no longer compete with _gana_ for the subject function of _lo que me da la gana [de hacer]_, because it can be naturally interpreted as the displaced D.O. of _hacer_ (by the standard _wh_-movement necessary for relativisation), _la gana [de hacer]_ can again be the post-verbal subject of _me dio_, the need for the two incompatible analyses a) and b) above disappears, and it is possible to consider _me dio la gana_ as completely parallel to _me dio un infarto_, as I claimed, with all the consequences that follow.

(An almost identical version of paragraphs 2-7 of this _addendum_ was in fact included in the original text of my post at #20, but the post was too long, I had to make cuts, and then I just forgot to somehow reintroduce a reduced version thereof. Please accept my apologies for this lapsus).


----------



## SevenDays

Confieso que a mi también me sale _Siempre hago lo que *se* me da la gana _de manera muy natural. Ese "se" pone más atención en el hablante, y por ende hace el mensaje más expresivo. Claro, esto es halgo totalmente subjectivo, y no objetivo/sintáctico. Para mí, si tuviera que clasificarlo, lo pondría en el casillero _superfluo/dativo ético/etc. _por el valor pragmático y no sintáctico, como cuando se dice _Mi niño no *me* hace las tareas _(My child doesn't do his homework"), donde "me" también se refiere al sujeto de la oración.

Es cierto que no decimos _se le dio un infarto, _pero quizás _lo que se me da la gana _bordea el terreno de las _fixed expressions._

Lo más cercano al inglés que se me ocurre es

_I'd love *me* some pie!_

donde "me" en realidad no es un argumento del verbo pero es co-referente con el sujeto "I."


----------



## lauranazario

FelipeS said:


> Un poco más: Aprendí español en Mexico, pero ahora estoy estudiando el español de España. ¿Es posible que esta sea una diferencia?
> A bit more: I learned Spanish in Mexico, but I'm now studying Spanish of Spain. Is it possible that this is a difference?


Yes, usage varies between countries, and in some cases from one region to the next.
For example, in Puerto Rico we don't use the "se" in one particular construction, regardless of the verb tense employed:
yo hago lo que me da la gana (present)​yo hice lo que me dio la gana (past)​yo haré lo que me dé la gana (future)​
Another variant we use, also without the "se":
Pedro puede hacer lo que le venga en gana y a mí no me importa.​
Hope that helps.
LN


----------



## duvija

Uruguay: se me da la gana


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Spotify's most streamed album globally of 2020 was YHLQMDLG (Yo hago lo que me da la gana) by the Puerto Rican reggaeton phenom Bad Bunny


----------

